# Safety start swith



## terryl305 (6 mo ago)

Can't get switch to work since 12 volt negative ground conversion. Do I need a new safety switch for the 12 volt conversion? Sure don't want to lose safety aspect.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

It can be by passed.....as a test

Be sure your in Nuetral..if you go down this road or in the seat.

Don't get squished.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

In all fairness, you need to provide a few more details about your system, and what all has (just recently) been changed. There are simply too may variables in that area for anyone to give you a straight answer. Regardless of what your tractor has for a safety switch, it CAN be made to work, (that is if it's any good) you just need to find the RIGHT style of 12v starter solenoid. There many out there and they aren't all the same, no matter what people try to tell you.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

What tractor are you talking about?


----------



## Iggydog (Jun 13, 2019)

I changed my 1950 8n tractor to 12 volt negative ground and didn't need to do anything with the starter switch, like the others have stated make sure it's in neutral and the wire to has good connection. Might need a new switch. Cheap and easy to change.


----------

